# Killington 4-11-2012



## Bostonian (Apr 11, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: * 4-11-2012

*Resort or Ski Area: * Killington

*Conditions: * Wet Packed Snow, soft bumps, packed powder

*Trip Report: * So today I did make it out to K for the first time this season.  I gotta say K really brought it today with the amount of terrain open.  They had Killington Peak and Skye Peak pretty much all open.  With Snowdon, if you hiked it, you could ski it...  I ended up skiing HIghline, Rime, Reason and East Fall off of K1 before my knee (which I tweaked last week) started to hurt a little.  I moved over to Superstar and finished off my day on Skylark and Bitter Sweet.  By the time I moved over to bitter sweet and Skylark, a few squalls moved in freshen things up!  I ended up calling it a day at 3pm since I did have to get home   I doubt I will make it out on Saturday, so this may very well be my last day this season, but today certainly was pretty awesome way to close it out!  Now some pictures for you guys!

The ride up 100... no snow yet!







Hark I see some snow!






Up top on Killington Peak just off of K1





Looking down Superstar





Squall moving in





Snowing on bittersweet







One last parting shot





and a switchback beer well deserved


----------



## andyzee (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice, glad you got one more in.


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 11, 2012)

*K-11*






















pics for now, words for later.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2012)

Very cool. Looks like winter up there. Unreal.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 12, 2012)

Very cool, so jealous guys, wish I were there. I would have to ski it with my Tigersharks, my Mantras are locked in the shop till next Fall. I think they would be a better tool for those conditions. I'd have fun regardless. Hopefully I'll be there on the 21st. Shredder of Gnar, call me.


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like you were on the same trails and schedule as my husband!  Your trip report reads similar to what he said when he got home, minus the beer...lol.  He said the snow was heavy and hard to move on a couple of trails, but well worth the trip up.  He thanked me for encouraging him take the day from work and go.  I thank all of you for posting what was there Mon & Tues!


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 13, 2012)

*writeup*

10am start, makes the drive up a bit easier without having to get up an hour or two earlier….  We hopped on the Gondola to start the day.  Headed down Cascade to start and cut over to Reason….    Snow was very grabby..  I was also on my old board which hadn't been waxed in a while, which made some of the flats/traversals way more difficult than they should have been….    We headed down east fall first, my parter in crime was also on his older ski's for fear of the days conditions and how much from what lurked underneath would be coming up as the day progressed.  We made it to the bottom, and he promptly decided to rent a snowboard and I planned to go back to the car to switch the old board for the new one.  The rental shop was temporarily closed, so we sampled some goods off of Superstar quad…   Skylark and Superstar had amazing coverage, as I believe they were the trails that were still open prior to the dumps.  The snow was much more consistent and in general less work than our first run of the day.

Then with me on my newer board, and my friend on his rental we went back out there..    Ovations mid section was really the part that was open, and it was pretty fun -- some waterbars made for some nice jumps.   We found ourselves at the bar shortly after 12 for our first drink of the day in the new 'lodge' which is basically two permanent yurt-like umbrella roofs with glass windows/doors as walls.  They provide nice views of the mountains and I think I like them better than the bar that was there prior to Irene's wrath.   After a liquid lunch we got out for a few more runs, Cascade was nice at the top -- bit thin at the bottom, slight scratches on the board but nothing serious… By the weekend you may want to be cautious there though if the trail is open still.  We did another run on Skylark/Bittersweet -- which was probably the best 'groomer'/carver for the day - nice and wide and able to make some carve turns on--   my friend then called it a day/year, but I wasn't ready..

Last few runs of the day I found lower Skylark, which was AWESOME.  Giant bumps, soft snow, and it started to snow squall pretty good.  I did it once, and the smile on my face was so big I immediately hopped back on the lift at trails end.  Ended the day, and probably the year with one more run to lower Skylark, enjoyed every turn through the bumps and called it officially beer o'clock.  After one, we ventured down to the long trail brewery for a few more and some amazing wings!
Really glad to end my season on this note, as I was very very hungry for more….


----------

